# Training down the road...



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

In january I started the Time Crunch Cyclist program. It has surpassed my wildest expectations. I started it after 2 months off the bike, 3 months off training. Not only am I hanging with the local fast rides and riders, but dealing out punishment.

So, I am sold on his plans. My question is this. I am on week 9, and about to enter a 4-6 week rest period. Ahead I have a full summer of mountain biking tahoe and Oregon (I am a teacher, so all summer off to ride) I may throw in a MTB race or so. In fall, I plan to race CX again. I have time for 2 more training cycles. Would you do an endurance cycle next, then competitor cycle to lead me into CX racing, or do two more cycles of competitor blocks? 

The block I just did was the "New Competitor".


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Just my opinion: The intensity in weeks 9-11 is pretty nuts. You might want to take some sort of break rather than hopping back to week 1. He also advises against doing more than two of these in a row at first, and I can imagine why - it's a lot of high intensity work and it does tend to add up in terms of fatigue. 

Depending on when you want to peak, you could plan to just doing one more cycle this summer but also fit in some rest and endurance block weeks to split it all up. Like, after week 11-12, do a couple of rest weeks (6-8 hours of mostly endurance miles), then your endurance block, then another couple of rest weeks, and then back to week 1. That seems like a good compromise.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you. I am planning on ending my block this week, thend of week 9. Going on a trip next week with no bike, sound it sounds like a good time end. For the follwing 4 weeks, just doing an EM session and a 3x8 SS's during the week, and my normal weekend rides ( usually 50+ mile ride with 3k+ climbing on Saturdays and our normal Sunday throwdown hammer fest (35 miles, 25+ mph paceline and lots of sprints/attacks) when weather turns, Saturdays are epic mtb rides.

But I like your suggestion of doing some endurance blocks here and there for the rest of spring then timing another competitor block to take into CX season.


----------

